# Christmas Dinner



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Wonder if anyone can suggest a good hotel that will have a dinner or ball on Christmas Day i.e. a typical Christmas roast please


----------



## crismos (Nov 24, 2015)

I recommend Paris Bangkok restaurant near Sathorn if you are in Bangkok. Christmas dinner is great over there.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

*Trad Chrostmas Lunch in Laguna Phuket*

Sorry I should have been more specific we will be in Phuket


----------

